# No shell



## tigereyesblue76 (Sep 19, 2012)

Can anyone please tell me why one of my chickens will lay an egg everyday but without it's shell, she gets shellgrit and has free range on my 1/4 acre block, with access to all kinds of dirt, grit and greens as well as her scratch mix.??? Is this going to affect her wellbeing and health?


----------



## TinyHouse (Aug 31, 2012)

How old is she and how long has she been laying?


----------



## tigereyesblue76 (Sep 19, 2012)

She is now about 4 years old, she was always one of my best layers up until about 2 months ago...


----------



## anderson8505 (Jul 3, 2012)

Most likely this is just her--not her feed intake. From what I've read, it could be a temporary phase or permanent change in her egg-laying system. If she seems happy and healthy and her normal self, my only fear would be that some chickens in her coop may begin to be egg eaters.


----------

